# [SOLVED] How to remove frontal I/O port in Dell Optiplex GX620?



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a Dell Optiplex GX620 with a damaged frontal USB port, I want to replace the I/O Panel (pic here), but I just can't figure, for the life of me, how to remove the thing.

I've already removed all the stuff on the sides and even front panel, so I have full access to the panel itself, but it just won't budge, no matter how much I pull or wedge it. Is there like a lock or something else I'm missing? Couldn't find any service guides or disassemble videos anywhere, one of those would help too.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It is for sure securely attached to the case in some way. Based on the just the pics, I'd say it's screwed into place. But at a minimum it's clipped securely into place.

There is usually a technical manual on the Dell website.

Documentation

according to the parts description, there is a screw.


----------



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: How to remove frontal I/O port in Dell Optiplex GX620?*

YES! Thank you, that was what I was looking for.
The one you linked seems to be for the desktop version though, mine is a SFF, but I found the correct manual in that same link :smile:


----------

